# keeping dogs apart?



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

Had a question for anyone who trains in Schutzhund and or has multiple dogs. Do you allow your dogs to be together? In their kennel or the yard? Or to play with other dogs? Talked to some people in a schutzhund club and reading online it seems like a lot of people don't really allow their adult dogs to socialize. Due to wanting them to bond with only them or afraid of fights. Not sure if i misunderstood or if this is a common practice when training in schutzhund.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I hope it's ok for me to answer because I don't train in SchH but I do have multiple dogs. Yes, I allow them to be together, pretty much all the time. They get along great and having another pack member helps my nervy dog stay relaxed. 

That said I don't really "socialize" my dogs with many other dogs. We go to classes where there are other dogs and they learn to behave around other dogs, but we don't do the dog park thing where it's a canine free-for-all. I want my dogs to get their fun and fulfillment from working with me and being with me, not from beating up on smaller dogs at the dog park.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I only have three; they do get to run together at times during the day. We go to training and puppy socialization classes to socialize with other dogs, but not to dog parks. I play, walk, and train my dogs separately. I do not kennel them together, but will leave them together in the back yard to frolic while I'm at home. They are kept separate when I'm not at home.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My dogs are out in the house together when i'm home, Shade gets crated when i'm gone and most nights (sometimes i'll close her in my room with me). I'll play with them both together at times, but they also they their own separate play and train times.

I also work full-time at a kennel/training facility and my dogs can come to work with me, we have pack playgroups so i'll also let them have supervized playtime with other dogs as long as everyone is happy and behaving and not stressed. All the dogs are sorted by temperament (if they're allowed to be grouped). Odin is very social with other dogs and very patient, and has been in groups as large as 16 with no issues. Shade goes for the socialization, so i'll usually bring her with me when I do the smaller and quiet dogs and she more or less just plays around them. Would I recommend it for everyone? No probably not, but i'm fortunate enough to be the one outside working with them. 

Other than that I don't really go out of my way to make sure my dogs have "doggie friends", but at this time it's convenient that they are so good at work with me and can play and wear themselves down a bit.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

There was a thread on this topic yesterday. My GSD is working in a home with 3 non-working dogs. They are all 4 together all the time, inside and out, sleeping or awake. 

I've never had one of our trainers say anything and the personal protection trainer often comes here to the house so knows we have several. Works just fine as far as I know.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I may be in the minority, but yes I allow all my dogs to be together (two of them are Schutzhund dogs). I don't allow them together when I'm not around, so the youngest is crated, one has the basement and kitchen, and another (not SchH dog) has the living area and bedrooms. We've never had a dog fight but you never know, and they tend to be more mischievous as a pack.

My husband sometimes takes the non-SchH dog to the dog park but my SchH dogs don't really interact with other dogs. They don't really care about it either way.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I only train one of my three in SchH. He is allowed to be with the other dogs(both spayed females). I don't crate them when I'm away, they have free roam of the house. 
They are use to crates however and I do use them when needed. 

The dog I train in Sch may be a bit more excited to train if I put him in his crate for a few hours a day...he might be getting too much freedom.
After we do a training session(at home), I crate him in the vehicle for a bit to process the lesson. 
I let him have certain toys freely, and he would rather interact with me than the other dogs.
As far as other dogs beside our pack, he's not reactive whatsoever, and really could care less about interaction.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Minority here also.....dogs are always crated/kenneled (except for the house dog) when we are away.
Dogs interact with each other* only* when we are supervising. Never have multiple males together...unless they are young or puppies.
Absolutely never go to dog parks, or have our "personal" dogs "playing" with outside dogs.
Because our dogs perform in Conformation Shows also...they *must* be reliable and social to & around other dogs (dog aggression is not acceptable)...but are not required to accept outside dogs as "buddies".
Again...this is how *we* live our lives and maintain our dogs.....not meaning to "preach" to anyone on how *their* lifestyle should be.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Emoore said:


> I hope it's ok for me to answer because I don't train in SchH but I do have multiple dogs. Yes, I allow them to be together, pretty much all the time. They get along great and having another pack member helps my nervy dog stay relaxed.


I will say that if I ever get the slightest hint or inkling that there might be trouble brewing between Rocky and Kopper, they'll be separated for the rest of Rocky's life. Rocky and Cash got along famously; Cash was always very submissive toward Rocky. I'm hoping things will continue that way with Kopper.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have groups, but, yes, my dogs interact. I allow play when the puppies are young with other puppies, but not other adult dos. Exception is Vala's one 3 yr old son, Varick. Both she and Elena can hang out with him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have two dogs (2.5 years old and a 5 month old puppy), both are training in schutzhund. 

They are out with one another when I am home, we take trips together, walks together (not all the time, but on occasion, otherwise it's separate walks), they play together and currently my older male is grooming my young female.. lol.

The puppy is crated when I am not at home and at night, but my male is free to go into the room she is crated if he wishes.

My oldest does have focus/engagement issues (lacking) but that is more genetics and training than anything else and my female is TOTALLY focused and engaged on me at all times, no matter the situation.

Usually as far as training goes, with my oldest, I will crate him for a good hour before we do any work. This builds his drive a bit to work with me. I also crate him after training for a bit too. So he cam calm down, process just what happened.

My female is VERY high drive/high energy and I haven't crated her before or after training unless we are actually at the club working.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive heard a lot of advice to keep my pup separated from other dogs as well as not letting my pup get attached to my male or she won't want to work for me, but I completely disagree with that. My girl would RATHER train with me, but she loves to be out running with other dogs and my lab is her best friend. She is incredibly independent, but reliable in recalls and doesn't throw a fit if she can't play. She is first my companion and family pet, second an incredibly high drive working dog. As long as this doesn't prove to be an issue when she gets older, we will continue this way.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't have multiple dogs but can comment on the dog-park thing. Living in a large city without a back yard the local park is the only place I can take him to be off-leash during certain hours (9pm to 9am). So I do take him there in the mornings and there are other dogs there. With that said, to be honest he is not really interested in playing with other dogs rather than playing with me. He may run with a certain female he likes (when she's there) but other than that he just wants to fetch and tug... I think for dogs that enjoy the work they really don't need other ways to channel their energy - SchH training seems to wear out my dog physically and mentally enough to keep him calm at home...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Shaina, I have heard that advice for almost 30 years and have never followed it and never had an issue. I have one dog that LOVES other dogs, but she would have no matter what. Just her personality.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jäger and katya are almost never separated. Both have a strong desire to work for me, and both are bonded stronger to me than eachother. Asks is currently crated when I'm not around until (if) I have trust no butting heads will occur. All three dogs are worked


----------

